# New Star Trek models to be released...including a Polar Lights 1/350th TOS Enterprise



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Saw this article on Trekmovie.com. Thought you guys might find it of interest...

http://trekmovie.com/2008/08/02/the-collective-the-return-of-star-trek-model-kits/


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Whoa a 30" (1/350 scale) TOS Enterprise is coming in 2010!!! I'm definitately interested in that. Too bad its a year and a half or two in the future to wait for it. If this happens the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Good news.I'm glad I have alot of Old Enterprise models both original AMT Enterprise and Ertl reissues of the same kit.Even though they are eliminating those primary hull lines I will say this.I've had that kit in all its incarnations since 1970.Those primary hull lines and those 3 cup like depressions on the bottom of the primary hull were a part of the AMT model even though they were inaccurate.To be honest I always liked the primary hull lines.I guess it was AMT magic.I will buy a few of these reissues and it is nice they are reissuing and trying to accurize the Enterprise but that classic AMT Enterprise kit has a special place in my heart.One thing I will say is accurize those decals for the Old Enterprise.they should reprint them in a style closer to the Original T.V. Series Enterprise,the names and numbers of all Starships was a nice feature but wasn't printed inaccurate and that was well known.I'm glad they are bringing out new Star Trek kits and some old reissues.Guy S.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

GREAT!!! It only took me a year and a half to finsh the 350 E (Drill Sergeant Duty doesn't give you much free time) and now they are going to reissue her (prices on E Bay should drop then) and then some new stuff too. I'm just curious about the licencing when the new movie comes out...what new surprises will be coming down the pike?!!!

Household 6 (wife) on the other hand (who by the way also controls the money) isn't gonna like this. 

Better start saving now...then again the kids don't really need that college fund....


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

I wonder what the refit round 2 is.

Think they will fix the absurd saucer construction?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

:woohoo::woohoo:
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

bigjimslade said:


> I wonder what the refit round 2 is.
> 
> Think they will fix the absurd saucer construction?


That would be great fix indeed.

Rumor has it the new kit will include elaborate decals for a simulated Aztec paint scheme.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

aztec.... whu ?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

is it just me, or does the package artwork on the 1/1000 p.l. reissues seem to imply a lighting kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow, 1/130? That's over 7 feet long!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> is it just me, or does the package artwork on the 1/1000 p.l. reissues seem to imply a lighting kit?


It's just you.
Wishful thinking old bean.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Personally, I've built enough enterprises. I'm totally delighted to see a 1/1000 scale Thunderchild coming out. It'll fit right in with my enterprise D and E.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

> 1/130th


Don't get your boxers in a bind about that scale.
I read the artice at trekmovie.com and I am sure my good friend Pixel made a typo. But still pleased am I that all the Trek kits makes a comback.

A lighting circuit kit for the Classic Enterprise 18 inch kit...
A chance once again to build it like the Newitt SFAM #3
I'm ready for it!

DLM


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Old_McDonald said:


> Personally, I've built enough enterprises . . .


You can never be too rich or too thin . . .
You can never have too many tools . . .
And you can NEVER have enough _Enterprise_s!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

You can never have enough Enterprises?I back ya on that one 100 percent!!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ha ha ha, oops. That was a typo. I meant 1/350th. Heh, sorry guys.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

7 feet would have been nice though. It would have been right up there with the Gregg Jein model used in DS9 Trials and Tribblelations!


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

The 30" TOS E. Just what I've been waiting for.

I bought a couple cut-a-ways way back about 8 or 9 years ago that I started working on, but never got far with it. Time and interest waned.

I got the 1/1000 PL kit, but it wasn't what I really wanted to work on, so in the box it has stayed. Even as nice a kit as it is and as good a model it could be made into (as evidenced by the great examples seen here), it was still too disappointing to me.

But this should bring me back.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am sooo excited about this. A 1/350 TOS Enterprise is what I have been waiting for in a long time ... and being over 30" long is fantastic!! Can't wait until 2010!!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow this is like Christmas and my birthday all at once! I'm VERY excited to hear this news! :thumbsup:



:woohoo:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally a decent & affordably TOS kit. I will probably get 3 or 4 as I did with the PL 1/350 Movie Ent. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Ha ha ha, oops. That was a typo. I meant 1/350th. Heh, sorry guys.


Thanks Pixel!
You'd be amazed how many guys picked up the *1/130 scale ball* and ran with it

DLM


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

gentlemen, some cognac for the Star Trek modeling renaissance! :woohoo: :hat:

Do you suppose they'll have a EdenFX rendering of the Enterprise prior to its release like they did with the NX-01?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome news! :woohoo:

I better get busy and get some other models done before then! LOL!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Great news indeed!! 

The future is looking bright again! 

I hope the new decals for the 18 incher will be more accurate than what has been done in the past.

The 1:350 TOS Enterprise will be a BIG hit!:woohoo:

Long live Tom Lowe!!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

This will defintely be a big mail order item for me. Trying to find it in the few hobby stores in my area will be frustrating probably.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Don, got a lighting kit for that 1/350 TOS E yet  Just kidding. Actually I would like a kit that would include motors for me to create the fan blade effect. I hope someone can produce that.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Just ask Masrer Replicas for some.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

All you need are a couple of these!


----------



## BrotherFlounder (Sep 25, 2007)

^ Hah!

This is fantastic news for those of us who got a late start on Trek modeling and missed the 1/1000 releases. And I'm not sure if I'm more excited about the 1/1000 Thunderchild or the 1/350 E; both ships are gorgeous.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That gives me plenty of time to find as many images of the Greg Jein version as I can find! It also gives plenty of heads up to Voodoo FX or whoever to start thinking about lighting kits and bussard collectors...hint, hint!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

There's a bunch of Greg Jein model (1/2 scale to the original 11' TOS E) reference pics here thanks to the IDIC Page:

http://members.aol.com/IDICPage3/JeinEnt.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_Planetary _gears! I get it!


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

scotpens said:


> You can never be too rich or too thin . . .
> You can never have too many tools . . .
> And you can NEVER have enough _Enterprise_s!


i even have the space shuttle, the aircraft carrier and looking for information to convert the appropiate sailing ship model


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I know some of you are going to find this hard to believe, but I'm looking forward to the 1/1000 Akira a lot more than I am a 1/350 TOS Enterprise.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I doubt you not Dr Brad :thumbsup:
The Akira class would be a refreshing kit.
Whatever/whomever Akira means?

DLM


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

DL Matthys said:


> I doubt you not Dr Brad :thumbsup:
> The Akira class would be a refreshing kit.
> Whatever/whomever Akira means?
> 
> DLM


The name came from the anime "_Akira_", Don. You should be able to find it in any well-stocked anime section of your local video rental place, comic book store or shops that specialize in Japanese pop culture.

Assuming any exist in your area?!?! I'm not familiar with places outside my own little travel area.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

John P said:


> _Planetary _gears! I get it!


No, these are a real thing. A bit over-engineered for this case, I think.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

DL Matthys said:


> I doubt you not Dr Brad :thumbsup:
> The Akira class would be a refreshing kit.
> Whatever/whomever Akira means?
> 
> DLM


And for what it's worth, I've asked someone who's Japanese and I guess we Westerners tend to pronounce the name wrong. We emphasize the second syllable, but I think that in Japanese each syllable is stressed more or less the same (or perhaps slightly more on the first principle). But what do I know?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The undubbed version I have, they seem to pronounce it "AH-ka-ra."


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

A quick google search got this: "The meaning of the name Akira is 'Intelligent'". Odd name for a class of ship I think. If they wanted a warship class for this size ship and a japanese name, i'd chosen Samurai or Ninja.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Dr. Brad said:


> ... but I think that in Japanese each syllable is stressed more or less the same ...


For the most part, this is true. On the odd occasion that there's a higher pitch in a word, the lower-pitched syllables aren't rushed or shortened. It almost sounds as if the speaker is singing the words, all at the same pitch. But, sometimes, the whole sentence has a kind of pitch contour. For what it's worth. :drunk:

Maybe it was named after Kurosawa?

It can also mean "bright boy". "Intelligent" would work too, of course.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

With all this interest in finally getting a plastic 1/350 model of the TOS Enterprise, is it typical that it take 2 years to produce a kit? My luck the big meteor will arrive by then


----------



## wrestlemark (Jul 28, 2008)

*sounds good.................*

...................loved the kits of the past:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve Mavronis said:


> With all this interest in finally getting a plastic 1/350 model of the TOS Enterprise, is it typical that it take 2 years to produce a kit? My luck the big meteor will arrive by then


My hope is the time it is taking is to produce an extremely accurate version of the ship. So to get it right much research is being put into it. However reality may be they are waiting to see how the movie does next year and see if the hype is big enough for them to produce this.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Me too... Just hope they don't pull the slip on us and have the model kit be only of the "new movie TOS Enterprise" instead. A true big 30" TOS Enterprise (with pilot and production parts) would look fabulous and make me feel like Gene Roddenberry with it sitting on my desk!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What is the big deal, 1/350 TOS 1701, it is just a model kit.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Steve Mavronis said:


> Me too... Just hope they don't pull the slip on us and have the model kit be only of the "new movie TOS Enterprise" instead. A true big 30" TOS Enterprise (with pilot and production parts) would look fabulous and make me feel like Gene Roddenberry with it sitting on my desk!


This kit will be the tried and true TOS Enterprise. Their Star Trek license with Paramount does not include the new movie. From what I understand they are pursuing the license for that as well.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Great! I'm glad that is the case. Thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> What is the big deal, 1/350 TOS 1701, it is just a model kit.


Pants this man!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SteveR said:


> Maybe it was named after Kurosawa?


No, definitely named for the anime film.



> It can also mean "bright boy". "Intelligent" would work too, of course.


Well, that actually fits well with the plot of the anime. Probably named the character that for a good reason.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

scotpens said:


> You can never be too rich or too thin . . .
> You can never have too many tools . . .
> And you can NEVER have enough _Enterprise_s!


A-_MEN_, Brother!

I heard about this at Wonderfest and all I can say is, HOO-HAAAAAH!!!!

M.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

since their are new Star Trek kits coming out.I take it theirs a pretty good chance that a 1/1000 refit USS Enterprise may happen after all?maybe??possibly??potentially??


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

How nice it will be to have Star Trek models again. I'm totally jazzed by the idea of a 1/350 TOS E. I could get into that.

Hope this is not just another disappointment.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> since their are new Star Trek kits coming out.I take it theirs a pretty good chance that a 1/1000 refit USS Enterprise may happen after all?maybe??possibly??potentially??


I would think now it is a definate possibilty. I sure hope so myself. Next to the 1/350 TOS E the 1/1000 Refit was probably on the top 5.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Guy Schlicter said:


> since their are new Star Trek kits coming out.I take it theirs a pretty good chance that a 1/1000 refit USS Enterprise may happen after all?maybe??possibly??potentially??


Due to limited shelf space, I'm a fan of the 1/1000 series models as well. I wouldn't mind a 1/1000 E-E and a E-D AFTER they do the Thunderchild. Then they can do a nice Nebula class and then move on to some of the other ships.

The Starfleet capital ships are my favorites and I'd like to see all of the Enterprises done in 1/1000 with a Nebula class and an Akira class all lined up on my bookcase.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I already have a really nice 1/1400th Akira from Starcrafts... gimme the 1/350th 1701!!!!!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Old_McDonald said:


> Due to limited shelf space, I'm a fan of the 1/1000 series models as well. I wouldn't mind a 1/1000 E-E and a E-D AFTER they do the Thunderchild. Then they can do a nice Nebula class and then move on to some of the other ships.
> 
> The Starfleet capital ships are my favorites and I'd like to see all of the Enterprises done in 1/1000 with a Nebula class and an Akira class all lined up on my bookcase.


I'd be all over the Nebula class ship. It's my fav. That and an Akira, in scale, would be a dream come true.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I still want a 1/350 K'tinga Klingon Cruiser from TMP to go with my refit...like they'd promised way back before Polar Lights was bought by AMT/ERTL/Racing Champions/whoever. REL's fiberglass kit is gorgeous, but WAAAAAY outside my means to purchase and skills to build. An affordable(!!), decently-detailed styrene kit would be awesome!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

1701ALover said:


> I still want a 1/350 K'tinga Klingon Cruiser from TMP to go with my refit...like they'd promised way back before Polar Lights was bought by AMT/ERTL/Racing Champions/whoever. REL's fiberglass kit is gorgeous, but WAAAAAY outside my means to purchase and skills to build. An affordable(!!), decently-detailed styrene kit would be awesome!


Ditto !! :thumbsup:


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Hate to be the one to bring this up, but I can't find another source to confirm the news of the 1/350th TOS E. 

The only report that I could find was the TrekMovie site report. 

Could those who read this board and who have industry contacts start investigating and get this news confirmed? 

Unfortunately, the news that I've heard doesn't back up the TrekMovie report.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Personally I'm hoping they don't get the rights to the 2009 movie.

The kit almost all of us wanted the most more then any other from the very start has been the 1/350th TOS E.

We were given reason after reason why it would have to wait a bit but it was coming, it was on the way...

All the way up to the moment the Polar Lights was bought out.

I can understand repoping kits from molds that only need to be tweaked, but 2010?

Does that mean a team is working on it now? Anyone know?

I'm just leary that if they win the 2009 movie license ...

well let's just say I wouldn't be surprised if that causes yet another "delay" in the TOS E.

I'm going to remain positive and hope that the Trekmovie report was accurate and not some fabrication.

I wish Tom all the luck in the world, but if it means delaying the TOS E yet again, I'm going to my parish church and light a few candles in hopes they don't "win" the rights to put off the TOS E yet again.

Some at the resurrected PL might think they can do movie models and the TOS E simultaneously and without one delaying the other, but personally I think it's time we get the kit we really want and let they other ones wait.

If the movie is done well enough Tos fans might want to buy a model or two from it even in we prefer the TOS E.

However, the reverse isn't true. 

Any newbie who might love a newer movie design but hate our old beloved 1701 is about as likely to be a model builder(of any kind) as Nell Carter is likely to work for Victoria's Secret next year as a model(and she died in 2003).

So I hope and pray that even if he wins the movie rights that Tom, in that event, would not choose to bump the 1/350th TOS E yet again in favor of an imagined younger audience that is unlikely to buy or build models.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

spacecraft guy said:


> Hate to be the one to bring this up, but I can't find another source to confirm the news of the 1/350th TOS E.
> 
> The only report that I could find was the TrekMovie site report.
> 
> ...


What we've got so far is an unofficial announcement about the 1/350 TOS E that piggybacked on the official announcement of the other kits that'll be hitting sooner.

It's tentative at this point, but at least it's on the drawing board.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Captain April said:


> What we've got so far is an unofficial announcement about the 1/350 TOS E that piggybacked on the official announcement of the other kits that'll be hitting sooner.
> 
> It's tentative at this point, but at least it's on the drawing board.


But is it definitely on the drawing board? 

I've heard that the 1/350th TOS E was mentioned at Wonderfest by folks at the PL booth, but nothing else. And if Round 2 was serious about getting this kit into production and on the shelves by 2010, they would have to be in the at least the design/engineering process by now. I haven't heard or seen anything about that yet.

I'm with Chuck P.R. - if it's a choice between a small new movie Enterprise or the 1/350th TOS E - the one model that that has been in overwhelming demand by modelers for years - please put the new movie E on hold and do the 1/350th TOS E first. 

How about it Tom Sasser? Any news you could let us in on?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Another thing that would be nice to see with that Retro version of the AMT Enterprise model is in packaged in the second box AMT had.Which is one of my favorites.the photo of the Enterprise in earth orbit with the moon in the background.That happens to be the box AMT used from 1968 till Ertl bought them in 1982.Then Ertl thankfully reissued it with that same box art(smart Move).It would be a nice option too include the clear amber domes and opaque ones as a choice for your Enterprise model.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> It would be a nice option too include the clear amber domes and opaque ones as a choice for your Enterprise model.


Oh I hope so! I don't want to have to cast them clear or order in hemispheres from Plastruct. Not for this model.

DLM


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

*Important News About The 1/1000 Akira*

Dont be fooled guys, the akira is just going to be a reboxing of the NX-01 kit with modified instructions that have you glue the nacelle pylons on upside down.

:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:


----------

